# Would You Be A Web Model?



## superodalisque (Dec 30, 2010)

okay, so now you're online. you post pix sometimes. maybe you even have a few professionally done glamour shots. you adore the compliments and expressing yourself as the gorgeous fat woman you truly are. naturally you get invitations to be a web model. could you ever see yourself being one? why or why not?


----------



## Tau (Dec 30, 2010)

Personally I would say no. If I ever did anything like web modeling I would expect to make a decent amount of cash but the sad reality is that most models simply don't. I gave this a whole lot of thought when I first became involved in the fat community and observing fat porn has led me to certain conclusions:

The most successful models are either pears or hourglasses
Fetish sells - and the biggest seller is feeding and feederism
The softcore porn game is dominated by male people who tend to want to look at fairly young, extremely fat, white girls
Most black models tend to do hard core porn and belong mostly to multi-girl sites.
This list is based entirely on my observations - I could be completely wrong - but for me it made the web modeling thing a huge no-no.

Also the models I enjoy best are the ones who care about what they're putting out there. Modeling is crazy demanding in terms of time and to do well you have to give it your best. The sites I have joined and keep going back to are the ones where the girls look like they're having a blast and looking fabulously fat while doing it. I'm also pretty sure you've got to have a fairly high level of tolerance for idiot customers - or a really amazing sense of humour!


----------



## indy500tchr (Dec 30, 2010)

I tried it...never made anything substantial at all but I also wasn't willing to do any hardcore stuff or a lot of the fetish things. The industry is so saturated now that unless you REALLY stand out with something special you won't make the $$$ that would make it worth it.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 30, 2010)

I havent been approached doubt I would be

for me the pics I have on dimms are as far as I go nudity and such wise I am not willing to put a full nakkey pic of me out onto the internet plus I just dont think I would be good at it and I have enough trouble with the creepy men on dating sites I dont think I could handle it on a webmodel scale

I think its a matter of to each their own if it is something your passionate about then go for it


----------



## Shosh (Dec 30, 2010)

I think if you are going to do it, you have to do it well.

Models like Ivy and Violet, Kellie Kay, Ginger and Sasha do it with style. They always wear cute clothes, and produce high quality and stylish photo sets.

Like all adult sites if it is done in a sloppy manner with no consideration of personal presentation etc, it does not look good.

Having said that, my opinion is probably that of a female observer.

I guess these things are not high on the list of priorities for a male consumer of the product.


----------



## AmberRyane (Dec 30, 2010)

I actualy love it . Since I am not on but a few hrs a day I make ok money. I just realy like the attention I get from my followers ! I don't do hard core stuff and my hubby supports me with my desions , it also perks up the love life !!!!


----------



## Tania (Dec 31, 2010)

I would enjoy pin-up modelling and the styling tasks that come with it, but seeing as I'm not into catering to gaining fetishes and not tremendously large, it's unlikely I'd have a serious opportunity to model for the fat-interested community. Corset and other selected fetish modelling, sure.


----------



## Emma (Dec 31, 2010)

Nope. I wouldn't want anyone I knew to see me half naked, and I really can't be bothered to keep up with all the shaving! lol 

I could probably play the fetish angle quite well and make some cash but I don't think it would be enough to make me do it. 

Plus, I think the days of any old fat person becoming a paysite model are gone. You need need to be something special to make the serious money and I am not.


----------



## penguin (Dec 31, 2010)

I don't think I could do it. I don't mind being appreciated, but I think that level of attention and exposure would make me feel uncomfortable.


----------



## lovelocs (Dec 31, 2010)

Tau, thanks for the market research. srsly. 
I've thought about it, but I wouldn't do it 
unless I could do it well, and make a living.
When it's your face and body out there,
you can't be half-assed. All puns intended.

And what about you, SuperO? Did you ever consider it?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 31, 2010)

I've been approached by a couple of places. As much as I admire the patience and talent most of these ladies have, I worked hard and went to school so I could get paid to write. That was my dream. I would love to do both, but unfortunately, the industry I am in now would have zero acceptance for this as a second job for me. So I can't risk something that is so important to me for a little extra money, especially since the income is typically less than what I make at my job now.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 31, 2010)

I've been approached about it since before I was legally of age to do it. I've also though about it. A lot. But I don't see myself being one. I don't have the confidence in my appearance while naked or nearly naked to actually pull off the gig. And I'm more than sure it would show in images that I'm not confident when my clothes are off. 

If it wasn't for my confidence level when it comes to nekkidness, I would definitely at least give it a shot.


----------



## mossystate (Dec 31, 2010)

Even back in the day...never. I would never have found it appealing for a number of reasons. When I used to post a few more provocative pictures ( and if I do it again, I would feel the same ), I put it out there because it was a novelty - I did it for me - and in a very distant and floaty third place, I put it out there for others. 
To ' work ' at something like that would, for me, be soul-sucking. To know I had to come up with new spins and would have to, if I wanted more money, be so thankful ( even pretending to be...and while I could be a fantastic actor, there isn't enough bleach for my brain when it comes to some things ) for so many total ick comments and people?...horrible, horrible, thought. I have worked many retail jobs, and while I didn't always give a shit if somebody had a nice day, I wasn't giving up much of anything. 
Even if people snagged any picture I put out here, I didn't have to pay any price that for me would take away any of the positive reasons that are attached when I pull the trigger on a decision like sharing myself in that way. 
I will leave it at that, as there are way too many things I want to say about it.


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 31, 2010)

mossystate said:


> Even back in the day...never. I would never have found it appealing for a number of reasons. When I used to post a few more provocative pictures ( and if I do it again, I would feel the same ), I put it out there because it was a novelty - I did it for me - and in a very distant and floaty third place, I put it out there for others.
> To ' work ' at something like that would, for me, be soul-sucking. To know I had to come up with new spins and would have to, if I wanted more money, be so thankful ( even pretending to be...and while I could be a fantastic actor, there isn't enough bleach for my brain when it comes to some things ) for so many total ick comments and people?...horrible, horrible, thought. I have worked many retail jobs, and while I didn't always give a shit if somebody had a nice day, I wasn't giving up much of anything.
> Even if people snagged any picture I put out here, I didn't have to pay any price that for me would take away any of the positive reasons that are attached when I pull the trigger on a decision like sharing myself in that way.
> I will leave it at that, as there are way too many things I want to say about it.


I pretty much agree with all of this.

I was a plus-size model for three years and did take my clothes off back stage at shows and working with designers and photographers but for me it was more about fashion and showing that fat was beautiful in such an unforgiving field, at least as it was ten years ago. Although one can argue that any kind of modeling can be sexual and is empowering and although I've been approached several times, that sharp sexual focus is not for me.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 31, 2010)

When I first joined the BBW community men often suggested that I should be a model. Every once in a while I still get that comment. I find it to be a very, very flattering compliment. That being said, no one who runs a site or produces BBW web models has ever asked me to work for them. If they did I would be highly flattered. 

Even though I've thought about it once or twice I don't think I'm the type who could pull it off. For one thing I'm very shy. If I take a daring picture I take it of myself. There are a few I have dared to share but most of the time they stay hidden in my "Look At Your Own Risk" file which has grown quite dusty. To be a web model I would need to be braver and more confident than I am. I would also need a photographer. Being that I'm so shy if I posed for someone else would be a session in blushing and manic giggles...Not attractive. 

Even if shyness and lacking confidence wasn't an issue I couldn't be a BBW web model anyway. I'm a preschool teacher and Miss Nancy's bum should not be floating randomly around the internet.


----------



## Tracii (Dec 31, 2010)

No way I could ever do it its just not me at all.
I did have a guy from England want to do a profile for an issue dealing with purposeful weight gain but I declined the offer feeling I would end up being ridiculed and worse hounded to death by creepy people.


----------



## jewels_mystery (Dec 31, 2010)

Not me. I am too conservative and its not something I would be interested in. God bless those who chose to do it. Rock on ladies.


----------



## toni (Jan 1, 2011)

Yes, only if the money was really good.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 1, 2011)

I don't think that makes you bitter but it would make anyone who takes the risk of opening themselves up like that a bit angry. To bare yourself for others (and I don't mean just getting naked) takes courage. To be encourage to do so and then to be let down by the same people would not only be disappointing but hurtful. I don't blame you for being a bit mad. 

I remember once that while I was at my very first BBW mini bash type event a man pulled me aside in the elevator and said, "You're beautiful. You should be a model. I'm a photographer. I'll take your pictures if you want." I was completely and totally flattered...and extremely naive. When I told my friend about it she said that it happens a lot and if you want to be a model you have to know who to talk to. I was still flattered but the images flitting through my head of being a world famous BBW supermodel were dashed. Ah well, I'm too short to be the fat Heidi Klum anyway.


----------



## superodalisque (Jan 1, 2011)

NancyGirl74 said:


> When I first joined the BBW community men often suggested that I should be a model. Every once in a while I still get that comment. I find it to be a very, very flattering compliment. That being said, no one who runs a site or produces BBW web models has ever asked me to work for them. If they did I would be highly flattered.
> 
> Even though I've thought about it once or twice I don't think I'm the type who could pull it off. For one thing I'm very shy. If I take a daring picture I take it of myself. There are a few I have dared to share but most of the time they stay hidden in my "Look At Your Own Risk" file which has grown quite dusty. To be a web model I would need to be braver and more confident than I am. I would also need a photographer. Being that I'm so shy if I posed for someone else would be a session in blushing and manic giggles...Not attractive.
> 
> Even if shyness and lacking confidence wasn't an issue I couldn't be a BBW web model anyway. I'm a preschool teacher and Miss Nancy's bum should not be floating randomly around the internet.



i take all of my own personal pix too. i like the control. i'd have to be very comfy for someone else to take a good photo of me. with the combo of someone i'm not relaxed with and a flash in my eyes i tend to look like a scared kitty when someone else takes my photo.


i love the idea of taking photos that people enjoy but not the idea of somehow being "for sale"


----------



## lovelocs (Jan 1, 2011)

superodalisque said:


> i love the idea of taking photos that people enjoy but not the idea of somehow being "for sale"



I counter with one of my favorite quotes, take it how you will: 

View attachment 03-Portrait.jpg


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jan 1, 2011)

Nope,

The idea of having a stranger fapping off over a pic of my naked body creeps me out.


----------



## PeanutButterfly (Jan 1, 2011)

I've thought about it, even considered it from time to time but the idea of those pictures turning up in the wrong hands definitely freaks me out. I think I would like it but I wouldn't exactly want my friends or family to see sexy, naked pics of me.

Also, because I'm planning on being a teacher it'd be my worst nightmare to have one of my students go "hey ms. M look what we found... now give us all A's and unlimited jolly ranchers!" Or even worse, a parent or someone in administration :doh:

My other qualm about web modeling is I feel you have to gain to be really really successful. I find gaining to be hot but I personally wouldn't want to get to the size you need to be to make money. I'm pretty happy where I am right now and I feel like viewers would get bored with a model who wasn't willing to grow. Maybe there is an interest for fat women who aren't willing to grow (I wouldn't know as I'm not well versed in the porn industry but I do wander over to the paysite board from time to time) but I have yet to see it. I also think even if I didn't intend on gaining originally, all that positive attention would temp me to the cookie jar wayyy too often (and I'm a big visitor as it is  )


----------



## Shosh (Jan 1, 2011)

PeanutButterfly said:


> I've thought about it, even considered it from time to time but the idea of those pictures turning up in the wrong hands definitely freaks me out. I think I would like it but I wouldn't exactly want my friends or family to see sexy, naked pics of me.
> 
> Also, because I'm planning on being a teacher it'd be my worst nightmare to have one of my students go "hey ms. M look what we found... now give us all A's and unlimited jolly ranchers!" Or even worse, a parent or someone in administration :doh:
> 
> My other qualm about web modeling is I feel you have to gain to be really really successful. I find gaining to be hot but I personally wouldn't want to get to the size you need to be to make money. I'm pretty happy where I am right now and I feel like viewers would get bored with a model who wasn't willing to grow. Maybe there is an interest for fat women who aren't willing to grow (I wouldn't know as I'm not well versed in the porn industry but I do wander over to the paysite board from time to time) but I have yet to see it. I also think even if I didn't intend on gaining originally, all that positive attention would temp me to the cookie jar wayyy too often (and I'm a big visitor as it is  )



I think some models say they want to gain because that is what their audience wants to hear.
They may not actually really want to in real life.


----------



## Tau (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm pretty sure just about every woman who's ever been on a fat friendly site has been told she should model  The thing with modeling is that you can't just be another pretty face or a hot fat girl. There are too many hot fat girls out there for that to be a differentiator. I love to take my own pictures - and I love being naked in my pics. Taking nude pictures of myself was a crucial part of my fat journey and I still love the sense of control and the power I feel when I take the pictures and, if I do decide to post them, I thoroughly enjoy the responses I get. But, like Mossy, if I had to do it for paying customers the fun would very quickly be leeched out of it.


----------



## superodalisque (Jan 2, 2011)

lovelocs said:


> I counter with one of my favorite quotes, take it how you will:



i understand what you're saying and i fully support those who do sell. i know a whole lot of them view it as mainly a way to progress the idea that fat women are beautiful--and it does. i think it really helps other women to see the beauty in themselves. its just that for me personally, i don't care for the kind of male audience it brings. i don't want anything to do with guys on that level because i know the kind of attitude it brings out for many and i don't want to end up hating them for it. i know i would lose respect for them if i had to deal with them on that level all of the time.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 3, 2011)

I was a Big Cutie for about a year but decided to stop over the summer for personal reasons. From time to time I consider going back into it but now that I've been on both sides of the fence, I don't think it's really for me anymore.

For one, the money wasn't worth it. It wasn't bad really.. and it actually helped a lot while I was still finishing high school because I wasn't working a regular job. I wasn't very successful because of two main things - I have a run of the mill body.. I look like your average fat girl. The other thing is that I wasn't willing to actively gain weight for my site. As I've mentioned elsewhere, I'm currently trying to work out more and eat better which has caused me to lose and I certainly don't think that'd be compatible with being a paysite model. As is, I've had guys tell me they can tell I've lost weight since I stopped modeling and I've only lost about 25 pounds. The other problem is that despite my genuine interest in feederism, I was a terrible actress. It felt too .. personal for me. I could eat on camera but beyond that, I couldn't voice any of my fantasies .. I guess I just would feel weird having random guys know all of my desires. So, I didn't cater to that market either. I didn't cater to ANY market in particular and that hurt my success. Also, I agree with whoever (indy? I think) said that there's a lot of site ripping and such.. paysite girls don't make a lot to begin with and then there's a ton of guys who just do site rips or share passwords or whatever. It's frustrating, but not really surprising. Things are pretty easy to steal on the internet.. especially with entire forums (chan) dedicated to file sharing and such. It's just an unfortunate reality of going into the business.. lots of people are not going to pay for your stuff. 

Secondly, I think the problem for me is that I never really found the paysite format to be appealing as a customer. I've never been a huge fan of soft core stuff.. it just doesn't really do it for me. So, I guess I felt that disconnect when trying to model.. I didn't really feel sexy, I didn't feel that my 'work' was sexy, so it was hard for me to act sexy.. if that makes sense. It became tiring really quickly.

I'm glad BC & Heather gave me the opportunity.. I think BC is THE best paysite modeling site out there.. it just wasn't really my thing.

I've thought about doing cam or clips4sale stuff because I hear there's higher revenue in both. I've done a tiny bit of cam stuff and I liked it a lot more.. I could do it whenever I felt like (as opposed to having deadlines) and it was a lot more general flirtatiousness and showing off .. no outfits, themes, titles or poses. 

The other thing I would be super interested in is doing something more artistic along the lines of Suicide Girls. I'm not sure there really is a market for it though. I also don't have the resources (a better camera, a studio or studio-esque room to shoot & a photographer who knows what they're doing) but if it was possible, I'd be all over it.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 3, 2011)

I would do it as I'd really love a second income and I think it would be fun. But like others have already said, I'm pretty run-of-the-mill in the face AND in the ass, ha, so I compare let alone one-up any of the girls in the biz now.

If only shelf asses could be financed.

ETA: It's also total professional suicide, but I THINK I'd be willing to risk it if it was lucrative enough. But again, this is nice and all, but not a money maker. People like me for my wit.


----------



## b0nnie (Jan 4, 2011)

I think it would be fun, I love taking nudes but doubt that anyone would pay to see them. Im just not fat enough to actually make money being a web model.


----------



## *Goofy*Girl* (Jan 4, 2011)

I've been asked to do this and it has also been suggested by others. At first I didn't know what a "pay site" model was. I'm 5'10" so I thought they were asking me to do, you know, regular modeling. I was kinda shocked when I actually saw some of these sites for the first time.

I mean, I'm not shy about tastefully done partial or total nudity, but there is NO WAY I would ever do hardcore porn.

I've thought about doing the lighter stuff, but decided not to at this time because I haven't completely decided what I want to do with my future. There is a career field I may enter and, well, these pictures are forever. Once you're on the internet, there is no going back and taking it down.


----------



## *Goofy*Girl* (Jan 4, 2011)

What about "pin-up" sites that don't contain nudity? Like Jenna VonDell's.

I joined her site for a month for research to see how it was done and was surprised to see that she does not expose her breasts or crotch in any of her pictures or videos.
They are sexy, but classy. However, I wonder how many subscribers she has.

I might consider doing a site like hers.


----------



## superodalisque (Jan 4, 2011)

*Goofy*Girl* said:


> What about "pin-up" sites that don't contain nudity? Like Jenna VonDell's.
> 
> I joined her site for a month for research to see how it was done and was surprised to see that she does not expose her breasts or crotch in any of her pictures or videos.
> They are sexy, but classy. However, I wonder how many subscribers she has.
> ...



i like things like that too. she's not a BBW but i like Dita Von Teese. i could really see a BBW doing that kind of work. i don't think there is enough just plain glamour stuff of big girls. i'd like to see more things reliant on beauty rather than the weigh in, how big i am pix, eating sets or explicit porn. i wonder why absolutely no one is going for BBW erotica at all since the very basis for admiration lends itself to that very well. the way that some FAs lovingly describe various aspect of a woman's body is like a road map to some fantastic erotica. i just don't understand why the websites seem to run from the beauty/erotica thing so much. but i guess i'm assessing that need as a woman and not as a guy. maybe its the hunger for the lack of good fashion/beauty magazines for and about fat women driving my opinion?

i have an idea about the need for BBWs to be bigger as some women here expressed. i think the websites aim at feeders and other people who like extremes because they can be sure of that market. there are a lot of men who prefer smaller BBWs, but those are guys who also tend to like smaller women as well. i actually feel that BBW websites are a victim of fat prejudice too because they don't often seem to think they can attract an audience of men who appreciate women of all sizes. i think they are making a mistake of concentrating just on the people who like the extreme. they have cut down their audience to just a few guys. by broadening their audience and model size they could probably get more money for their girls and expose men who wouldn't ordinarily think about it to the bodies of women larger than they would ordinarily consider. what better way too to show that women of all sizes are equally beautiful than by showing them all?


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 4, 2011)

I think real burlesque like Dita von Teese is something I could really get into.


----------



## Pear320 (Jan 4, 2011)

Would I be a Web model? At my "advanced" age, oh hell why not ... 

How much do I have to pay?


----------



## JulieD (Jan 4, 2011)

Pear320 said:


> Would I be a Web model? At my "advanced" age, oh hell why not ...
> 
> *How much do I have to pay?*



LMAO! oh Pear320, this made me laugh more then it should have

I too have been approached, and highly encouraged by an ex to pose...but I keep having a check in my self about doing it. My momma taught me that if something doesn't feel right, then it probably isn't right. So, I have decided to not do it, but I am willing to do so out of sheer desperation. I am an SSBBW and not the fugliest one either, so I'm sure I would make enough...but my personal moral convictions are a bitch. Not to mention that I have a 6 yr old daughter who just so happens to idolize and worship the ground I walk on....I would hate for her to see them in 15 or 20 years. The last thing I want is her to think that selling risque pictures of herself is ok. Thats not how I was raised, and thats not how I'm raising her. With that being said, definitely not knocking anyone who is, has, or will do it. Everyone has walked a different path in their life and we have all learned different lessons along the way. There is no judgement here, I have actually met some rather nice play-site models, and I have met some who are not so...lovely. When the sun sets, you are the one who has to lay your head down at night, so as long as the decisions you make today, you are still going to be ok with them tomorrow...then go for it, but when in doubt...do without.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 4, 2011)

I wouldn't do it. Hey, everything ain't for everybody. I work in a pretty conservative field so having a site is just out of the question. Also, in the future I plan to take on more leadership roles and it's just not something I want to haunt me or come up later on. But even if I wasn't in that particular field, the constant updating, photo shoots, etc would probably start to get on my nerves or wear me out. lol Also, most of the sites I've seen really aren't my speed/aesthetic but totally respect the women who do it.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm also in the camp where it's unthinkable given my career field. 

But I don't think I'd do it anyway. While I appreciate the idea of it in theory and it can be a kind of fun and sexy thought (a friend and I often joke about funny ideas for "my paysite"), I think deep down I kind of like the idea that the only people who get to see my naked body are people who truly know me and care about me - that experiencing the vulnerability of my nakedness is reserved for people who have earned the right to that level of intimacy (and me for them).


----------



## Weeze (Jan 5, 2011)

Yup. 


......


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 5, 2011)

Mcbeth, that's the second answer I give when I explain why I don't do it.  Fully agree.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 6, 2011)

Yeah, I do worry about the career aspect of it all.. I hope by the time I'm doing something professional my photos have more or less faded into oblivion.. still not a guarantee but hey, what can you do.


----------



## Brenda (Jan 6, 2011)

Though I am fairly sure that at this point no one would be paying to me in or out of my skivvies I would not do it.

Financially I could do much better with my time, I find the current fat web girl scene to be working against size acceptance in general (unintentionally), and I could not be anyone's pretend anything for money.

Brenda


----------



## truebebeblue (Jan 6, 2011)

I have shot for a few sites and a magazine. I do not have the hustle ambition that the more successful (not necessarily the most popular) girls do... some of them cam for 10+ hours a day and escort as well... Even though I have worked in nearly all areas of the sex industry at one point I don't have the energy to juggle them all at once. I find it is like being a drug dealer... yes the money is good but if you average it out to the number of hours you spend (advertising, shooting,shopping for clothes,camming,editing pix,posting composites... etc)...you end up making about minimum wage. If all I had to do was show up and be pretty I would still be in it... not the case.that is the smallest part really.
Being a Pro-Dom works for me.. I feel like i can balance it but producing media is just too tedious and time consuming


True.


----------



## superodalisque (Jan 6, 2011)

mcbeth said:


> I'm also in the camp where it's unthinkable given my career field.
> 
> But I don't think I'd do it anyway. While I appreciate the idea of it in theory and it can be a kind of fun and sexy thought (a friend and I often joke about funny ideas for "my paysite"), I think deep down I kind of like the idea that the only people who get to see my naked body are people who truly know me and care about me - that experiencing the vulnerability of my nakedness is reserved for people who have earned the right to that level of intimacy (and me for them).



thats another reason i wouldn't as well. certain kinds of nudity are fine for the fields i'm interested in but paysite stuff definitely wouldn't pass muster. i wouldn't want to risk so much for something that pays so little either.


----------



## Jes (Jan 6, 2011)

thatgirl08 said:


> and it actually helped a lot while I was still finishing high school because I wasn't working a regular job. .



I just thought of a great name for a company--Barely Legal But Really Fat. I can't imagine it not being an amazing success. I should go register the DNS right now!

I haven't been asked, nor would I say yes if I were. Like Super, the idea doesn't appeal to me. My reasons: My ass isn't for sale*. One look at a webmodel wearing a curly tail and pig nose did me in. When you can't tell the difference between the paysite board and an anti-fat site, I'm out.

*though, it can sometimes be rented.


----------



## superodalisque (Jan 6, 2011)

Jes said:


> I just thought of a great name for a company--Barely Legal But Really Fat. I can't imagine it not being an amazing success. I should go register the DNS right now!
> 
> I haven't been asked, nor would I say yes if I were. Like Super, the idea doesn't appeal to me. My reasons: My ass isn't for sale*. One look at a webmodel wearing a curly tail and pig nose did me in. When you can't tell the difference between the paysite board and an anti-fat site, I'm out.
> 
> *though, it can sometimes be rented.



oh yeah, that playing into prejudice to be subversive, if that, is definitely not for me either. i understand what a lot of people are doing but i'm really tired of a fat woman's sexuality being just another fat joke.


----------



## msbard90 (Jan 6, 2011)

I have thought about it for a good while, but in the long run, I felt it was best not to make such a permanent decision. Once those pictures are submitted to the website, they now become the website's property (understandable, but not something I would want). I would not mind seductive pictures of myself, so long as they were done on my own time. No offense, but I feel the strict timelines to keep up with fresh content lulls the sex appeal of the pictures. Every (figuratively) paysite girl does a shower shoot. Every paysite girl does a "eat a little debbie cake" shoot. Every paysite girl does a "fatty gets half naked outside" shoot. The topics are old, borrowed, and overplayed.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jan 7, 2011)

A friend of mine is a web model & she did a miss piggy shoot with Kermit. I though it was cute. *shrugs* 

Ultimaltely everyone's level of comfort is different. I wouldn't have the patience to deal with the "fans".


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 7, 2011)

Jes said:


> I just thought of a great name for a company--Barely Legal But Really Fat. I can't imagine it not being an amazing success. I should go register the DNS right now!



Hilarious?


----------



## graphicsgal (Jan 7, 2011)

I might do it if I were bored. I have to admit that extra money is enticing.


----------



## MeltzNyoMouf (Feb 23, 2011)

I am a webmodel. Ive modeld for atleast a half dozen sites or more. I enjoy what I do. However there are some things that I will not do. I mostly work with a small group of friends or my submissives. I see alot of girls workin for multi girl sites while they sign their rights away to their work instead of investin in their self and building their own foundation

I only do things I enjoy doin and thats whatmakes it fun and worth it for me. Not to mention the extra money helps!


----------



## penguin (Feb 23, 2011)

You know, the more pictures I post on here, the more I wonder what it'd be like to do it "properly." But I'm not into the gaining/feeding angle, and that seems to be what's popular, so I guess I won't go that way.


----------



## KittyKitten (Feb 24, 2011)

I would do one of those little plumpers sites like Big Tits and Round Asses but I'm too shy about showing everything. Someone might find me out.


----------



## bigjayne66 (Feb 24, 2011)

The belly loving FAs would go crazy for me ,but I prefer to keep it hidden,except for a priveleged few...


----------



## Tracyarts (Feb 25, 2011)

I gave it a try, but decided it wasn't for me after a few realizations. 

- Sexual attention outside my committed relationships doesn't make me feel feminine, desireable, empowered, etc... it makes me feel yucky. 

- I don't measure up physically. I'm too fat for the BBW niche, and not fat enough for the SSBBW niche. And there isn't anything remarkable enough about my body to cater to a specialty niche. 

- Doing it within my comfort zone (as far as how much of my body I show, what fantasies I feel good about catering to, and the amount of control I want to have over my content) just isn't profitable enough. 

- The sex industry prejudice factor. I live in a "right to work" state. My husband's employer has very conservative values. If I were "outed" as a porn/fetish model at his office, he would probably lose his job. Which pays our bills and also provides medical insurance. It's just too much to risk.

Tracy


----------



## Dmitra (Feb 26, 2011)

Me being slacker me I'd probably try web modeling if I had someone else to take the pictures or work the video camera. I'm positive I could not keep a straight face while doing a video saying how much I love to gain or laying in a bathtub covered with candy so that's out the window. Of course I also couldn't take all my clothes off, not because of real life moral clauses but simply because I'm shy and being vulnerable like that in the wild and woolly world wide web is a bit more evolved than I'm ready to be.

Brava to those ladies (and men) who do it, for sure.


----------



## LalaCity (Feb 26, 2011)

superodalisque said:


> i don't think there is enough just plain glamour stuff of big girls. i'd like to see more things reliant on beauty rather than the weigh in, how big i am pix, eating sets or explicit porn. i wonder why absolutely no one is going for BBW erotica at all since the very basis for admiration lends itself to that very well. the way that some FAs lovingly describe various aspect of a woman's body is like a road map to some fantastic erotica. i just don't understand why the websites seem to run from the beauty/erotica thing so much. but i guess i'm assessing that need as a woman and not as a guy. maybe its the hunger for the lack of good fashion/beauty magazines for and about fat women driving my opinion?



I've wondered about that, too, but I'm guessing (I could be wrong) that, while FAs might admire the beauty of a tastefully done nude, it wouldn't stimulate them enough as wank fodder to fork over the cash and subscribe to a paysite. It's pretty obvious that there's a limited set of fat girl activities they're interested in, as evidenced by the fact that 99% of the paysites advertised here offer virtually identical content.


----------



## scroogey (Feb 27, 2011)

Dmitra said:


> Me being slacker me I'd probably try web modeling if I had someone else to take the pictures or work the video camera.



yeah, this!!

i was approached by a couple of sites, and i made some attempts at doing sets. but i got around 10 (usable) pictures in and got bored, or annoyed at my face in the picture. it takes a lot of time and effort to capture good enough pictures on your own when you're not good at it or used to doing it.

despite this, when ive got my act together i do still want to do it, mainly because i NEED the money.. i don't know how much i'd earn but any is better than none. i don't know which site to apply for either :/

but, another thing that worries me is getting found out... if anyone i knew saw or found out and showed my family/friends, i don't even wanna think about what they'd say. also, a few of my close male friends have a tendency to find porn online which they find 'funny' or not 'normal' (for example fetish related stuff) and show it to each other for jokes (yeah, they're that immature lol), if any of them stumbled across me somewhere i think i might die.


----------



## Reenaye Starr (Feb 27, 2011)

I love my job, It pays decent enough...It offers me flexibility with my schedule so I can still spend time with my family and have a life outside of work. It does make me feel feminine and sexy, most of the time. I am my own boss, basically. I have been doing this job for 6 or 7 years... The downsides: 1) Some girls in the industry can be very catty, although I have met some VERY AMAZING PEOPLE... 2) I get burnt out. I am 30 now, and feeling ready to move on with my life and do something new. Some days I just don't feel like putting on make-up and having a camera pointed at me. 3) if you want to make money, it is not always about doing what YOU like to do and you do have to cater to some of the fantasies of your audience. 4) The industry has become oversaturated with new models and amateur sites, and it is harder to make good money than it once was. That being said, if you work your business right (promote your site, do Clips4Sale, webcam) it can still be very lucrative. 4) If you ever want to lose weight, this is NOT the industry for you. Fatness is not only encourage but REQUIRED... Face it, if a guy wanted to see a thin girl, he wouldn't have subscribed to me. LOL

EVEN with all of the downsides it is by FAR the BEST job I have ever had. I have made some great friends, and even met my husband due to it. My life is vastly improved by having had this experience, and when I finally do retire, It will be a bittersweet goodbye. But it is NOT for everyone.


----------



## superodalisque (Feb 27, 2011)

Reenaye Starr said:


> I love my job, It pays decent enough...It offers me flexibility with my schedule so I can still spend time with my family and have a life outside of work. It does make me feel feminine and sexy, most of the time. I am my own boss, basically. I have been doing this job for 6 or 7 years... The downsides: 1) Some girls in the industry can be very catty, although I have met some VERY AMAZING PEOPLE... 2) I get burnt out. I am 30 now, and feeling ready to move on with my life and do something new. Some days I just don't feel like putting on make-up and having a camera pointed at me. 3) if you want to make money, it is not always about doing what YOU like to do and you do have to cater to some of the fantasies of your audience. 4) The industry has become oversaturated with new models and amateur sites, and it is harder to make good money than it once was. That being said, if you work your business right (promote your site, do Clips4Sale, webcam) it can still be very lucrative. 4) If you ever want to lose weight, this is NOT the industry for you. Fatness is not only encourage but REQUIRED... Face it, if a guy wanted to see a thin girl, he wouldn't have subscribed to me. LOL
> 
> EVEN with all of the downsides it is by FAR the BEST job I have ever had. I have made some great friends, and even met my husband due to it. My life is vastly improved by having had this experience, and when I finally do retire, It will be a bittersweet goodbye. But it is NOT for everyone.




it was great meeting you in Orlando. you are really very cute and pretty. some of my friends and i were discussing how catty people seemed toward you when you seemed very kind and friendly to us. i'm so glad you're doing well. i wish more people had your spirit about it. i think you have a life, a real one, and thats what makes things work for you. a toast to whatever future you choose young lady!


----------



## lollipops708 (Jun 21, 2011)

Well if my husband was ok with it.. 
and i didnt have to do porn well then yea i think it would be kind of awesome. how is it different than modeling any other way?
i mean even in mainstream modeling you do sometimes take off all of your clothes. I think i would love it if it was in a certain context.


----------



## VeronicaVaughn (Jun 23, 2011)

I would and I'm currently in the process of getting my site put together!


----------



## Pitch (Jun 24, 2011)

Tau said:


> Personally I would say no. If I ever did anything like web modeling I would expect to make a decent amount of cash but the sad reality is that most models simply don't. I gave this a whole lot of thought when I first became involved in the fat community and observing fat porn has led me to certain conclusions:
> 
> The most successful models are either pears or hourglasses
> Fetish sells - and the biggest seller is feeding and feederism
> ...



Quoted for truth.

I would crash and burn trying to be a web model as both black and an apple.


----------



## Tina (Jun 24, 2011)

superodalisque said:


> okay, so now you're online. you post pix sometimes. maybe you even have a few professionally done glamour shots. you adore the compliments and expressing yourself as the gorgeous fat woman you truly are. naturally you get invitations to be a web model. could you ever see yourself being one? why or why not?



No.

I made that decision years ago, after my Dimensions print mag cover and feature, when I was approached by a number of magazines and websites.

For one thing, my son was a teen and I couldn't do that to him... Having his friends maybe find out and shame him. Second, I grew up with more guy friends than girl friends, I like guys; and often, because of the daily onslaught of clueless and rude masturbatory idiots, many women in the porn industry end up disliking men. Lastly, I just had no desire to be part of the machine that porn is, beyond my contribution via Dimensions, and that was just for my own purposes. So once was enough.


----------



## sunnie1653 (Jun 26, 2011)

I've thought about it, but only because I've been asked to do it... and I almost did. Do I regret it? Yeah, sometimes because I bet it would've been fun.. but I just don't think I would have ever been 100% comfortable with it.


----------



## Ellie (Jun 26, 2011)

lollipops708 said:


> Well if my husband was ok with it..
> and i didnt have to do porn well then yea i think it would be kind of awesome. how is it different than modeling any other way?
> i mean even in mainstream modeling you do sometimes take off all of your clothes. I think i would love it if it was in a certain context.



Adult web modelling is porn  

Just because you're not performing hardcore sex acts, you're still putting up photos and videos online for guys to jerk to and making money from doing so.

There's no shame in it though.


----------



## tinkerbell (Jun 26, 2011)

I had thought about it in the past, when I was heavier, and needed extra money. I had contacted one of the sites, but never did anything past that. 

I don't think I was ever fat enough to be successful, and actually make something from it. And the more I thought about it - I really didn't want to put myself out there like that, and run the risk of the pictures being stolen and put up elsewhere and made fun of or whatever. 

Besides with what sells, and what I've seen posted here, I don't think it would be something I'd feel comfortable doing.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 26, 2011)

Just wanted to say - I think there's some level of misconception about what sells and doesn't and it's not nearly as simple as big=better. There are a lot of factors about who is and isn't a good candidate and it has to do with all of that, not just scale numbers. Just don't like the idea that people might feel "eh, not looking for me" because of that component alone. 


This isn't the purpose of the thread, but I really just wanted to put that out there.


----------



## Donna (Jun 26, 2011)

I modeled for a multi-girl site once upon a time. I am both proud and regretful of that decision. Porn (not unlike beauty, sexuality and taste) is a subjective term. I didnt consider what I did to be porn. I dont consider most of what we see on the Paysite board here to be porn either. However, that is my definition. I do agree, though, that there should be no shame assigned to pornit serves a purpose and makes people happy. Ive said it elsewhere, but it bears repeatingmy story is neither an endorsement nor an indictment of the paysite models or industry. 

I am regretful of my decision to shed my clothes because of some of the interactions I had during my stint as a model. Therefore, I would caution anyone who is considering doing it, to do their research, ask around and pay special attention to any red flags you may encounter. If you dont trust your own judgment, dont do it. However, if you have the right mindset and can invest the time and energy into it, modeling can be fun and rewarding. 

I worry about my employer and/or coworkers finding outI worry in the back of my mind that one of my husbands clients or potential clients could find out and not understand or be as open-minded as I would like. I worry about it more than he does, however, so go figure. 

In hindsight, I am sure I took the whole confidence-fake it until you make it theory to the extreme. I wasnt completely confident, but I figured if I had the brass ovaries to strap on a thong and disrobe in front of lights and a camera for all the world (or at least those who paid the $14.95 subscription price to the site or viewed the preview pics here and at other pic posting forums) than I was doing pretty darned good. Moreover, lets be honest, the validation of positive feedback never hurts. However, that validation can create a bill that can come due far after the validation has faded away. 

Therefore, like I said earlier I am proud and remorseful. I have incredible respect and downright admiration for the women who do model with grace and class. For me, however, while I originally sought validation and empowerment through taking my clothes off, I got more validation and empowerment by putting them back on and going on with my life.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 26, 2011)

I do sometimes think that the number of women who don't have one here will one day be smaller than the number who do.  OK, so it just seems that way at times.


----------



## FA Punk (Jun 26, 2011)

LalaCity said:


> I've wondered about that, too, but I'm guessing (I could be wrong) that, while FAs might admire the beauty of a tastefully done nude, it wouldn't stimulate them enough as wank fodder to fork over the cash and subscribe to a paysite. It's pretty obvious that there's a limited set of fat girl activities they're interested in, as evidenced by the fact that 99% of the paysites advertised here offer virtually identical content.



Not so true, I'm not that much into feederism and frankly I like to see less of it from the paysite girls. One of the biggest myths when it comes to FAs is that we are all turned on by feederism porn which is so not true, for example I don't like eating videos cause they make me hungry lol. What I honestly like to see more of is some more cosplay. I think the reason why you see so many girls doing pretty much the same things isn't as much to do with their fans pre-say as much as it's easier to do eating sets then what I suggested, granted it's still a bit of both, I'm to go off topic with the thread people but I just wanted to throw in my two cents here.


----------



## superodalisque (Jun 26, 2011)

FA Punk said:


> Not so true, I'm not that much into feederism and frankly I like to see less of it from the paysite girls. One of the biggest myths when it comes to FAs is that we are all turned on by feederism porn which is so not true, for example I don't like eating videos cause they make me hungry lol. What I honestly like to see more of is some more cosplay. I think the reason why you see so many girls doing pretty much the same things isn't as much to do with their fans pre-say as much as it's easier to do eating sets then what I suggested, granted it's still a bit of both, I'm to go off topic with the thread people but I just wanted to throw in my two cents here.



wanna bet? as a woman who is online in the community i can't tell you how many people approach who are feeders or have the interest. i think because of how that is often taken by a lot of BBWs who are not webmodels they provide a very hefty market for the industry because the models often do things most other BBWs do not want to do because its their job and are getting paid. men always want to pay for the things that most women don't want to do. they have to.

i know men in their 50s who have been looking for an honest to goodness feedee their entire lives and haven't really found one. so often they don't mind finding a fantasy and paying for it . on the other hand, guys who don't need a feedee find it much easier to find a partner who'll have mutual interests without paying. so yeah, i'd say the demand for pay for play would be bigger for feeders since there are plenty of big beautiful sexual women out there that guys who are not feeders wouldn't have to pay to see.

i'll say it again, if you aren't a BBW yourself you don't have a clue.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 26, 2011)

Once again, with feeling: 

No all FAs are feeders. Not all feeders are FAs.


----------



## superodalisque (Jun 26, 2011)

AnnMarie said:


> Once again, with feeling:
> 
> No all FAs are feeders. Not all feeders are FAs.



thats what i just said. and neither are all men who like fat women FAs either. men are just men period.

try that once again with reading instead of just feeling.


----------



## CleverBomb (Jun 26, 2011)

mossystate said:


> I do sometimes think that the number of women who don't have one here will one day be smaller than the number who do.  OK, so it just seems that way at times.



It would not astonish me -- pay-per-view Facebook, anyone?
Consider what their (and Google"s) basic business models are -- customers pay for those services by selling their privacy.

This is just an extreme example of the same sort of thing, but on a smaller scale and to a greater extent.

Well, to the degree it isn't theatre, anyhow.

-Rusty


----------



## superodalisque (Jun 26, 2011)

VeronicaVaughn said:


> I would and I'm currently in the process of getting my site put together!



i really like the Dita Von Teese vibe you have going


----------



## FA Punk (Jun 26, 2011)

superodalisque said:


> wanna bet? as a woman who is online in the community i can't tell you how many people approach who are feeders or have the interest. i think because of how that is often taken by a lot of BBWs who are not webmodels they provide a very hefty market for the industry because the models often do things most other BBWs do not want to do because its their job and are getting paid. men always want to pay for the things that most women don't want to do. they have to.
> 
> i know men in their 50s who have been looking for an honest to goodness feedee their entire lives and haven't really found one. so often they don't mind finding a fantasy and paying for it . on the other hand, guys who don't need a feedee find it much easier to find a partner who'll have mutual interests without paying. so yeah, i'd say the demand for pay for play would be bigger for feeders since there are plenty of big beautiful sexual women out there that guys who are not feeders wouldn't have to pay to see.
> 
> i'll say it again, if you aren't a BBW yourself you don't have a clue.



First off why does it feel like I'm being a attacked here for sharing my own personal preference? I think you've tacken what I've said out of context SuperO, I never said feederism porn isn't the biggest seller just that not every guy is into it and that it's fairly easier to make which is why some girls see the apeal.


----------



## superodalisque (Jun 26, 2011)

FA Punk said:


> First off why does it feel like I'm being a attacked here for sharing my own personal preference? I think you've tacken what I've said out of context SuperO, I never said feederism porn isn't the biggest seller just that not every guy is into it and that it's fairly easier to make which is why some girls see the apeal.



let me clarify my point for you. i am well aware that all if not most FAs are probably not feeders. and i'll also add that many guys who like fat women don't consider themselves FAs anyway. as i said, my point was that many BBWs actually love playing around, even with things like cosplay too, in private and even in public to a limited degree. so guys don't have to pay for that. but the feeding situation is very different because generally speaking most fat women you meet want nothing to do with it so those guys who are feeders actually HAVE to pay more often. 

people who are engaging other kinds of sexuality are doing it outside of the market place more often on a mutually satisfying level. so, no need to pay at all anymore. that's an issue all of the porn world has to contend with. as people find that kind of sexual fulfillment on their own porn itself has to be more extreme to attract an audience. they have to provide a product not available just anywhere for free. its hard for anyone to compete with free. most fat women don't want to be seen weighed and measured, called piggy and chug down cake batter shakes for anyone for their own self fulfillment. 

that doesn't negate people who have that as their own fetish, but needless to say its not the focus of every fat person or every person who finds fat people attractive. all i'm saying is that the for pay porn industry makes product for the people they still have left. nobody is going to pay for cosplay when all they have to do is download pix from a bash somewhere or share pix with online friends who are into taking costume pix and like to be looked at.

i can't do anything about the fact that you feel attacked. its your interpretation and your problem. i'm tired of couching my words for people who are overly and improperly sensitive about who they're attracted to.


----------



## Tina (Jun 27, 2011)

Punk, if you see what supero wrote as an attack, you're a very sensitive guy. If you want immunity from fat women's opinions, why not go over to the FA forum, where you'll be protected, instead of this forum, where fat women should be able to talk without guys crying "attack" just because you chose to interpret supero's words as an attack, which they were clearly not.

And you could be right, Mossy.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 27, 2011)

FA Punk said:


> First off why does it feel like I'm being a attacked here for sharing my own personal preference? I think you've tacken what I've said out of context SuperO, I never said feederism porn isn't the biggest seller just that not every guy is into it and that it's fairly easier to make which is why some girls see the apeal.



You came into the bbw forum to post off-topic ( your words ) and to tell us what you prefer in a paysite. Take your personal preferences over to the fa forum. 
" Would You ( meaning fat women ) Be A Web Model ". If you don't want to talk about whether or not you would charge money for pictures, then why not just keep moving. And...yes...I reported the post.


----------



## crayola box (Jun 27, 2011)

I personally wouldn't do it, aside from the major problems it could cause my career, I just can't imagine posting any photos online I would be embarrassed for my mother to see. I respect those who are able to make a successful business out of it, but in my case it would prob. bite me in the butt.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jun 28, 2011)

thread closed for renovation - not really happy with the attacks and the us vs them attitude. Thanks!


----------

